# Mac et Xbox360 : lire un film ?



## mmarvin (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour.

Je viens de lier mon Mac et une xbox360 via connect360 qui est une petite merveille d'installation : un bouton a cliquer et la console peut lire musique et photos de mon mac.

Les films aussi mais la la console va directement sur un fichier vidéo dans itunes, qui est vide car il n'y a rien pour le moment.

La question est celle-ci : comment mettre une vidéo dans ce même fichier en sachant que mon mac ne me donne pas le cheminement de ce dossier qui pour lui ne semble pas exister...

Comment faire ?


----------



## koeklin (31 Août 2008)

Hum...Pas compris
C'est glisser-déposer le film depuis le  Finder vers l'interface d'iTunes qui te pose un problème?


----------



## mmarvin (31 Août 2008)

Oui mon mac rejette la manoeuvre.


----------



## koeklin (31 Août 2008)

quelle format ta vidéo? t'as peut être besoin de la convertir avant.
mets du .mov ou du .mp4


----------



## mmarvin (1 Septembre 2008)

ok j'ai converti la vidéo et elle entre dans itunes maintenant.

Mais sur la box, je n'ai toujours pas de vidéo...


----------



## koeklin (1 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais essayé Connect360, il va falloir que je me penche sur ce logiciel alors.

Sinon  comme alternative si tu n'as pas acheté connect360, tu as Rivet aussi (j'ai pas essayé non plus).


----------



## mmarvin (1 Septembre 2008)

Rivet m'a l'air pas mal mais il ne marche qu'avec X 10.5, e je suis encore en 10.4.

Peut on alors dire a Connect360 d'aller cherches une vidéo dans un autre fichier que Itunes ?


----------



## mmarvin (1 Septembre 2008)

La réponse est oui !

9a marche meme les sous titres sont ok !


----------



## lebaron20000 (1 Septembre 2008)

bonjour messieurs mmarvin et koeklin
j'ai une ou deux petites questions d'un terrible novice sur le même thème:
j'aimerais profiter de l'écran 86cm de ma tv pour y diffuser des images ou des vidéos provenant de mon ibook, c'est possible ou pas ?
où pourrais je disposer de toutes les infos et les solutions concernant ce sujet (si des fois c'était trop long à expliquer ici...) ?
merci d'avance


----------



## koeklin (1 Septembre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/video/brancher-un-ibook-sur-une-tele-189543.html


----------



## antro (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche desesperement la réponse à ma question:
- Quels sont les types de videos que peut lire la XBox360 au travers de Rivet ?
J'ai entendu dire que la XBox ne sait pas lire les DivX et bug au niveau du H264.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus ?

Merci,


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

- Les infos
- C'est faux enfin ça dépend des codecs


----------



## becosfigos (15 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un souci pour lire les films avec Rivet; (les photos et musiques fonctionnent nickel).
J'ai bien accès à mes films depuis la box mais quand j'essaye d'en lire un, le lecteur se lance et reste bloqué sur "ouverture" avec écran noir.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci.


----------

